# Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer



## Axel_Becker (4. November 2005)

Hallo liebe Meeresangler,
wir sind zwei angelverrückte Kerle (38 und 35) die im Mai 2006 mit Vöglers-Angelreisen 7 Tage nach Island fahren. Flug ab Frankfurt nach Südisland. Von dort mit dem Bus nach Nordwestisland in ein Angelcamp mit besten Voraussetzungen und tollen Booten.
Dafür suchen wir einen oder besser zwei Mitfahrer mit gleichem Interesse.
Wer also Lust hat, Nordnorwegen mal gegen Island zu versuchen? 
*Was ist das für eine Reise und wann, wohin genau?
*Das Angebot von Vögler gibts ab 2006 zum ersten Mal und der Preis von ca. 1000 Euro ist mit Nordnorwegen zu vergleichen und meiner Meinung nach für Island ok. Die genaue Reisebeschreibung findet Ihr bei Vögler unter http://www.angelreisen.de/westsite/content/sonstiges/deu_000090.html
Alles weitere würden wir gerne per Telefon oder besser noch, bei einem Treffen besprechen. 
Termin: Der Termin ist noch nicht fest. Ausgesucht haben wir uns jedoch die Zeit von Anfang bis Ende Mai für eine Woche. Juni wäre unter Umständen auch ok. Da sind wir flexibel, wenn wir nur die gesuchten Mitstreiter finden.

*Wer sind wir?
*Wir, Axel und Rüdigerm sind wie gesagt Mitte 30, waren vor 2 Jahren in Nordnorwegen (Katfjord) und haben auf der Suche nach einem Norwegentrip das Islandangebot in die Finger bekommen. Nun steht fest, wir fahren nach Island. Meeresangelerfahrung ist also von unserer Seite vorhanden und umgänglich sind wir wohl auch.. 
*Was wollen wir in Island?*
Wir wollen dort keine Dorsche fangen. Auch wenn ein Kapitaler mal willkommen ist. Hauptsächlich geht es uns um Artenvielfallt und um Heilbut und Steinbeisser. Und um die Natur natürlich. Island soll ja ein Traum sein. Jedoch steht Meeresangeln für 90 % der Zeit auf dem Programm. Süsswasserangeln auf Saiblinge wäre aber auch eine willkommene Abwechslung (als Meerforellenangler klar).
*Wer möchte / kann mit?
*Wie gesagt, wir suchen einen oder zwei Angler mit gleichem Interesse um die 4-Mann Hütte und das grosse Fischerboot zu teilen, da die Kosten für 2 Personen einfach nicht zu stemmen sind. 
Ihr solltet einigermaßen seefest sein und auch auf die gleichen Zielfische angeln wollen. 
Alkohol sollte nicht im Vordergrund stehen und einen Saufurlaub wollen wir auch nicht verbringen. 
Ihr solltet eine Meeresausrüstung haben. Also Gerät um die 30lbs oder 50 lbs Klasse mit entspr. Multirollen. Ein Anschaffung wäre wohl zu teuer.

Wer also Lust auf den ultimativen Angelurlaub 2006 zu erleben und sich die Reise leisten kann, der meldet sich bitte für alles weitere. 

Ich hoffe, dieser Forum war die richtige Wahl. Island ist nicht ganz einfach unterzubringen gewesen.
Viele Grüße,
axel


----------



## Jirko (4. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

hallo axel #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier im anglerboard... wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns!

ich habe dein thema mal als kopie in´s anreiseforum norwegen gesetzt, da dort massig jungs rumwuseln, die sicherlich mal die option island in anspruch nehmen würden... drücke dir alle däumlein, daß es klappt #h


----------



## Axel_Becker (4. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo Jirko, vielen Dank für die Kopie im Norwegenforum. Damit die Jungs sich das besser vorstellen können, aus was wir fischen wollen hab ich noch ein Bild besorgt.  Leider kann ich es nicht in das Posting einfügen. Vielleicht kannst Du mir da helfen? Der Link zum Bild:  Miniatur fürs Board: http://www.antike-tuerbeschlaege.de/misc/angelboard/steinbeisser_klein.gif Grössere Variant: http://www.antike-tuerbeschlaege.de/misc/angelboard/steinbeisser.gif  Danke schon mal.  axel


----------



## nordman (4. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*



			
				Axel_Becker schrieb:
			
		

> Alkohol sollte nicht im Vordergrund stehen und einen Saufurlaub wollen wir auch nicht verbringen.


sicher nicht, ist da ja auch noch teurer, als in norwegen.

aber nachdem ihr ankommt oder bevor ihr wieder abfliegt, solltet ihr unbedingt in reykjavik abends ne kneipentour machen, man hört da ja so legendäre geschichten.

lust hätte ich ja schon, aber die zeit läßt es nicht zu...


----------



## schlot (4. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

würd mich auch reizen!
Sind aber im May 2006 bereits auf Mageroy
Die meißten Norgeverrückten planen bereits zwei jahre im voraus.
Hoffe aber ihr findet zwei Mitfahrer.


----------



## Jirko (5. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

hallo axel #h

einfach die img-funktion des boards nutzen! die komplette adresse des bildes aus der browserzeile hier reinpacken: *




*...

...der gefleckte erscheint dann in voller pracht 





quelle: vöglers angelreisen


----------



## hardanger2002 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo Islandfahrer !

Nach Erhalt des neuen Kataloges stand ich vor dem gleichen Problem, meine Mitfahrer der diesjährigen Norwegentour hatten entweder schon woanders gebucht oder es war ihnen zu teuer.
Sicher bezahlt man bei Anreise mit dem PKW vielleicht bloß die Hälfte, dafür kann man sich dann am Zoll das Bier abnehmen, 360,- Euro Strafe zahlen und dann mit Müh und Not 1 Styroporkiste vollbekommen, alles dieses Jahr passiert.
Vor zwei Wochen habe ich dann versucht, mich bei Herrn Brockmöller von Vöglers Angelreisen für das Islandfestival einzutragen aber leider trotz mehrmaliger Rückfragen noch keine Antwort, geschweige denn Zusage bekommen.
Montag werde ich nochmal einen Versuch starten, evtl. melde ich mich dann mal per PN.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hardanger2002#c


----------



## Axel_Becker (5. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo Hardanger, laut Andreas (Brockmüller) ist das Islandfestival schon voll. Ein Grund, warum wir vorher fahren wollen. Festival heißt eigentlich auch nur, das Andreas auch in Island ist und man dort mit Leuten fischt, die man vielleicht schon kennt. Viele Grüße, axel


----------



## nordman (5. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*



			
				hardanger2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher bezahlt man bei Anreise mit dem PKW vielleicht bloß die Hälfte, dafür kann man sich dann am Zoll das Bier abnehmen, 360,- Euro Strafe zahlen und dann mit Müh und Not 1 Styroporkiste vollbekommen, alles dieses Jahr passiert.



dafür, daß du gegen geltende gesetze verstößt, kann ja keiner etwas. kannst du ja auch machen. aber dann nicht jammern, wenn es in die hose geht. die strafe ist dann ja wohl auch verdient, da brauchst du jetzt nicht so tun, als sei dir unrecht widerfahren.|peinlich

und daß dein norwegenurlaub am füllstand der styrokiste gemessen wird...:v

nee, fahr mal schön nach island...#d


----------



## hardanger2002 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hi zusammen,

Die Sache mit dem Zoll kein ist Vorwurf an die norwegischen Behörden, die machen nur ihren Job und des Risikos ist sich jeder bewußt gewesen.
War übrigens nicht meine Idee, mehr als das Limit mitzunehmen, leider kann es bei solchen Anglertouren immer vorkommen das man jemand dabei hat, der meint das norwegische Bier kann man nicht trinken (was übrigens Quatsch ist) und bis jetzt ist immer alles gut gegangen.
Zum Thema Styrporkisten, ich bin beileibe kein "Filetmacher" und wenn ich  manche Bilder von, mit "Köderfischen" gefüllten Fischkisten sehe, komme ich lieber ohne Fische heim, was natürlich bei meiner besseren Hälfte Fragen aufwirft.
Letztes Jahr war ich mit Nordatlantiktours beim Seewolffestival und obwohl die Kiste nicht voll war ( bei 40 KG Freigepäck auch gefährlich),- egal , grandiose Natur, perfekte Organisation und Mitreisende, die nicht der Preis alleine interessiert, sondern das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, so muß es sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

hardanger 2002


----------



## nordman (6. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

nee, ist schon gut, war nicht so gemeint, sorry.

es kam aber etwas mißverständlich rüber.

ich bekomme bei solchen sachen bloß immer gleich so ein ungutes gefühl, weil da ja genau das klischee des deutschen angeltouristen ist. und wir alle hier sind doch daran interessiert, daß wir in der öffentlichkeit im richtigen licht dastehen, oder?


----------



## congermichi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

schade jungs, wenn ich nicht schon ne traditionelle angeltruppe hätte mit der ich jedes jahr nach norge fahre, wäre ich dabei. island ist noch ein traum von mir. viel erfolg bei der suche.


----------



## Axel_Becker (10. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo, wir kommen übrigens aus Hamburg. Das bedeutet, ein Treffen bezüglich weiterer Absprachen würden wir unheimlich gerne machen, aber es muß halt auch im Norden von Deutschland sein. Wir haben vor, von Hamburg nach Frankfurt mit einem Leihwagen überzusetzen (kein Gewichtsproblem beim Inlandflug). Eine gemeinsame Fahrt nach Frankfurt wird also die Kosten nicht weiter in die Höhe trieben. axel


----------



## Axel_Becker (10. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo, wir kommen übrigens aus Hamburg. Das bedeutet, ein Treffen bezüglich weiterer Absprachen würden wir unheimlich gerne machen, aber es muß halt auch im Norden von Deutschland sein. Wir haben vor, von Hamburg nach Frankfurt mit einem Leihwagen überzusetzen (kein Gewichtsproblem beim Inlandflug). Eine gemeinsame Fahrt nach Frankfurt wird also die Kosten nicht weiter in die Höhe trieben. axel


----------



## sunny (11. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hört sich nach nem spannenden Urlaub an.

Nur mal so aus Neugier, wie lange fliegt man denn nach Island? Und wie transportiert ihr ggf. den gefangenen Fisch nach Hause oder darf man evtl. überhaupt kein Fisch ausführen?

Heißt 7 Tage Island, 7 Tage vor Ort oder ist da An- und Abreisetag inkl.


----------



## hardanger2002 (11. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo Axel_Becker,

Habe beim Island-Festival doch noch einen Platz bekommen,
ich wünsche trotzdem noch viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach Mitanglern
und bin schon auf den Bericht gespannt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hardanger 2002


----------



## Kunze (12. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo sunny!

Von Frankfurt bis in die isländische Hauptsadt um die 3,5 Stunden... #h


----------



## nordland-franky (15. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo Axel,
Hallo Boardis,

hab mir das Angebot angeschaut und scheint echt keinen Haken zu haben. Und das von einem Norge-Fanatiker. Aber warum nich mal was neues ausprobieren?!
hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit den Einfuhrbestimmungen in Island. Zwar steht bei uns das Fischen sogar zu 98% im Vordergrund, aber zu einem gemütlichen Hüttenabend gehört auch mal eine kühle Halbe oder ein Glas Portwein. Und schließlich wollen die dicken Platten gebührend gefeiert werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wie sind die Isländer so mit dem Wiegen und Kassieren bei der Ausreise? 40 kg sind schnell zusammen, selbst wenn man "nur" ein Kisstchen Filet für die bucklige Verwandschaft hat...
Axel wir bleiben in Kontakt.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kunze (16. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo!



			
				kleiner Auszug schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Grund bestimmter Gesundheitsmaßnahmen gibt es folgende Einfuhrverbote: lebende Tiere und Vögel, ungekochtes Fleisch und Fleischwaren, Eier oder andere Produkte von Hühnern, Butter, Medizin (außer im geringen Maß für den persönlichen Gebrauch) und selbstverständlich Drogen, Gifte, Schußwaffen und Munitionen. Außerdem ist es verboten, Angelgeräte, (Gummistiefel inbegriffen) die beim Angeln im Ausland benutzt worden sind, einzuführen. Ein gültiger, von einem autorisierten Tierarzt ausgestellter Desinfektionsschein muß bei der Einreise vorgewiesen werden. (Angelgeräte können im Flughafen Keflavík desinfiziert werden).




Viel konkreteres ist nicht zu finden...

Ich würde meine Mail dorthin senden. #h


----------



## Heuxs (16. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo  Bernd

    Bei Deiner Aufzählung,was man alles nicht mitnehmen darf,brauch man
    ja wirklich keinen Gedanken zuverschwenden dort überhaupt angeln 
    zu gehen.

    Gruß   Heuxs


----------



## Kunze (16. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo!

Andere Länder - andere Bestimmungen.

Gut wenn man das vorher weis.

Wie das am Ende in der Praxis kontrolliert wird, ist ne ganz andere Sache. #h


----------



## Heuxs (16. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo  Bernd

     Man kann sich kaum vorstellen ,das ein Land derartige Bestimmungen
     nur so als Spaß raus gibt...........

     Gruß   Heuxs


----------



## Jirko (16. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

hallöli #h

was die verbotene einfuhr von benutztem angelequipment anbelangt, bezieht sich dies mit sicherheit nur auf´s fischen in den binnengewässern bzw. flüssen auf salmoniden (gyrodactilus) #h


----------



## Bäcker (16. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Moin Axel,
hätte ja lust mit euch beiden dort hin zu fahren. Wie ich den katalog von Vöglers bekommen habe, wurde ich sofort aufmerksam, und der preis ist meines erachtens sehr günstig für solch eine region. Leider würde ich bis mai das geld nicht zusammen bekommen, da ich im juli schon nach norge fahre.
Wollte im juli 2007 fünf leute zusammenkriegen um 1 woche  dort hin zu fahren. 1 woch hauptsaison bei fünf mann sind es so um die 950 €.
Aus welchem ort in seevetal kommt ihr denn. ichh bin z.B. ein reinrassiger Horster. Freue mich jetzt schon auf euren Bericht.
Gruß
 Jörnemann


----------



## nordland-franky (17. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

so weit ich weiss bezieht sich das mit der Einfuhr von Angelgerät nicht auf Meeresequipment. So schreiben zumindest die Leute von Vöglers. Wie es mit den Einfuhrbestimmungen aussieht ist so eine Sache. In Norge klafft da ja gott sei dank auch eine Lücke zwischen soll und ist. Bei der Landung in Tromsö die letzten Jahre war zumindest weit und breit kein Zöllner zu sehen. Natürlich muß alles im Rahmen bleiben...Freunde waren bereits in Island und wurden überhaupt nicht kontrolliert. Allerdings waren die nur zum Sightseeing und hatten nicht so viel Gerödel dabei wie es üblicherweise beim Fischen der Fall ist...

Gruß Franky


----------



## Andree Hörmann (17. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

...also damals musste man die Angelgeräte noch bei der hiesigen Apotheke noch desinfizieren lassen und sich einen Bestätigung ausfüllen lassen. Das ist aber jetzt schon 6 Jahre her. Wir haben auf Island massig Fisch gefangen , jedoch die Größen bei Dorsch fand ich persönlich im Gegensatz zu Nord-Norwegen eher enttäuschend.

Gruß Andree


----------



## ralle (17. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo Jungs

Da zum Thema 2 Threads offen waren , habe ich mal beide zusammengeführt!

Ist ja auch übersichtlicher


----------



## Rote Ritter (17. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Island wir kommen

Habe alle Beiträge gelesen und wir sind auch 2 Angler, aber aus Sachsen und wollen nach Island fahren. 
Wir wollen auch Kattfisch und Heibutt fangen, vieleicht mal einen Tag auf andere Fische. Wir sind ca. 50 Jahre alt und haben auch Norwegenerfahrung. 
2. Maiwoche ist bei uns vorgesehen und suchen auch 2 Mitfahrer
Informationen über Island würden wir über Vögler Reisen bekommen.

Schreibt mal falls Ihr Lust habt.

Frank


----------



## ralle (17. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo Frank

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board !!


----------



## Andreas 25 (19. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Ich kann mir zwar keine Reise nach Island leisten, aber ich will euch mal auf folgendes hinweisen:

Mir ist heute die neue Rute&Rolle ins Haus geflattert. Dort gibt es 3 Seiten über das Ziel wo ihr hin wollt mir Vögler's.
Rute&Rolle hat es unter anderen mit Rainer Korn getestet.


----------



## Karstein (20. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Joo, habe die letzten beiden Tage mit Andreas Brockmöller von Vögler´s Angelreisen über Island geklönt - er hat in Magdeburg auch einen tollen Vortrag über die Geysir-Insel geliefert. 

Wer in 2006 dort noch hin will, sollte sich sputen und schnell buchen, denn es gibt kaum noch freie Termine!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Axel_Becker (27. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*



			
				Bäcker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Axel,
> hätte ja lust mit euch beiden dort hin zu fahren. Wie ich den katalog von Vöglers bekommen habe, wurde ich sofort aufmerksam, und der preis ist meines erachtens sehr günstig für solch eine region. Leider würde ich bis mai das geld nicht zusammen bekommen, da ich im juli schon nach norge fahre.
> Wollte im juli 2007 fünf leute zusammenkriegen um 1 woche  dort hin zu fahren. 1 woch hauptsaison bei fünf mann sind es so um die 950 €.
> Aus welchem ort in seevetal kommt ihr denn. ichh bin z.B. ein reinrassiger Horster. Freue mich jetzt schon auf euren Bericht.
> ...


 Hi Jörnemann, wir wohnen direkt nebenan. Ich komme aus Fleestedt. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal ne Tour. Gruß,axel


----------



## Axel_Becker (27. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*



			
				Rote Ritter schrieb:
			
		

> Island wir kommen
> 
> Habe alle Beiträge gelesen und wir sind auch 2 Angler, aber aus Sachsen und wollen nach Island fahren.
> Wir wollen auch Kattfisch und Heibutt fangen, vieleicht mal einen Tag auf andere Fische. Wir sind ca. 50 Jahre alt und haben auch Norwegenerfahrung.
> ...


 Hallo Frank, wir haben immer noch Interesse und die Reise ist noch nicht gebucht. Hängt etwas von Vögler ab. Wie Du gelesen hast, es sind nur noch wenige Termine frei . Einer jedoch in der 2. Mai-Woche. Vielleicht buchen wir morgen, falls Vögler uns den richtigen Termin gibt. Wenn nicht, wird wohl Anfang Mai. Schreib doch bitte mal eine private Nachricht. Viele Grüße, axel


----------



## Axel_Becker (27. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Da zum Thema 2 Threads offen waren , habe ich mal beide zusammengeführt!
> 
> Ist ja auch übersichtlicher


 Hall ralle, die Threads gabs doppelt, weil ein Kollege von Dir meinte, der Thread sollte auch im Norwegen Forum sein. Einige Boarder haben nun schon gefragt, wo ist der Thread geblieben? Ich hätts besser gefunden, Du hättest die Threads nicht zusammengefügt. Aber sein drum... nun ists passiert. Viele Grüße, axel


----------



## Jirko (28. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

huhu ralle #h :m


----------



## ralle (28. November 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

#h  huhu Jirko |wavey: 

na klar doch der olle Jirko wieder 


hab ich nicht gewußt -- also Asche auf mein Haupt |uhoh: 


aber übersichtlicher isses trotzdem :m


----------



## Axel_Becker (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Hallo und danke für das große Interesse an diesem Thread.
Wir haben nun 2 nette Mitstreiter gefunden (viele Grüße an Dorschmann) und haben den Trip gebucht. 
Danke für die vielen Interessenten. Wir werden sicherlich einen tollen Bericht einstellen und hoffen, ein paar Fischchen zu erwischen.
Danke,
axel


----------



## ralle (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*

Schön das es klappt !!

Auf den Bericht und die reichlichen Bilder freue ich mich jetzt schon !!

Wird bestimmt ne geile Tour !


----------



## gerätenarr (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*



			
				Andreas 25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir zwar keine Reise nach Island leisten, aber ich will euch mal auf folgendes hinweisen:
> 
> Mir ist heute die neue Rute&Rolle ins Haus geflattert. Dort gibt es 3 Seiten über das Ziel wo ihr hin wollt mir Vögler's.
> Rute&Rolle hat es unter anderen mit Rainer Korn getestet.


 

*Wer *, ist *Reiner Korn *??? *#c *


----------



## Andreas 25 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Island Mai 2006! Suchen 2 angelverrückte Mitfahrer*



			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> *Wer *, ist *Reiner Korn *??? *#c *



Sorry, habe deine Frage erst heute gesehen. Aber meinst du die Frage ernst.
Gut wenn du kein Norwegen-Fahrer bist, musst du ihn nicht kenne, aber jeder der schon mal in Norge war, kommt an seinen Namen wohl nicht vorbei.
Er ist wahrscheinlich der bekannteste Norwegenangler den es gibt.

Die Firma Penn, hat ihn inzwischen zu ihren "Promi" gemacht, mit dessen Namen sie werben.
Sie haben unzählige Produkte raus gebracht, die er entworfen hat, zum teil auch wirklich gute Produkte, aber inzwischen heißt es nicht mehr, das da wo Rainer Korn drauf steht auch Rainer Korn drin ist. Leider!
Kannst ja mal etwas auf seiner Seite lesen, für Norwegenreisende ganz interessant.#h

Achso, beachte bitte Rainer mit "a" nicht "e".


----------

